# Timberwolves sign Tayshaun Prince



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MINNEAPOLIS -- The Minnesota Timberwolves have announced the signing of veteran forward Tayshaun Prince.
> 
> The Wolves agreed to terms last week with Prince on a one-year deal for the veteran minimum. The contract became official on Thursday, giving the Wolves another veteran to mentor a young roster.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13475489/minnesota-timberwolves-sign-tayshaun-prince


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

This seems smart. The Timberwolves need some veteran leadership to help mentor the younger players and provide both on court leadership and defensive effort.


----------

